
Show HN: Ofelia – a simple job scheduler ready for Docker - mcuadros
https://github.com/mcuadros/ofelia
======
throwanem
I get that this is not Vixie cron and has a little syntactic sugar for
executing commands in Docker containers, but I'm not sure what else it offers,
and I'm really going to need a very good reason to consider replacing a
thoroughly battle-tested crond with _anything_ , new or otherwise.

I don't see that here. What am I missing?

~~~
mcuadros
I created Ofelia, being getting Vixie crond inside of a container is a
nightmare (at least when I started the project, 1 year ago), with Ofelia is
simply tasks.

------
chukye
What is the problem with cron? It's just too old for you guys?

~~~
wyldfire
The author tries to answer that question. From the README's "Why?" section:

> Vixie's cron works great but it's not extensible and it's hard to debug when
> something goes wrong.

------
eb0la
Very interesting. I would like to see something in the future with support for
approximate times, like launching something about five minutes.

Why? Because sometimes you don't want all your jobs to start at once. Just
moving one job some miliseconds ahead of time will make a whole server to
handle load better

~~~
mcuadros
Could be a nice PR ;)

~~~
eb0la
You are tempting me to learn a little bit of go !!

------
tedmiston
I'm currently doing scheduled Docker containerized tasks via Airflow. Though
the setup is a bit more complex at first, working in DAGs also simplifies my
code when one task depends on one or more before it. Is this intended to
compete with a setup like that?

~~~
mcuadros
Nope I don't want to have any complex like a execution tree, this is just a
small replacement of the kind of jobs you want to run with cron

------
discordianfish
I'd be careful with that name/reference. Without implying any bad intent,
naming your job scheduler after a female office assistant that being made fun
of for being obese isn't a good idea. If the project gets attention, this will
get attention.

~~~
mcuadros
As explained in the README, is a character from Mortadelo and Filemon[1], she
is a office manager and I though that was a good simile to a job scheduler,
obviously the intent is not make fun of the fat that she is fat.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mort_%26_Phil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mort_%26_Phil)

~~~
discordianfish
I understand this and said that I'm not saying there was any bad intend. I'm
just saying that some people will feel offended by this, so if this gets
attention there will be people pointing this out.

This makes me wonder why I'm getting downvoted though.

Is it because people don't believe it's right that I point out that people
might get offended by this? Or is it more because people don't like that other
people get offended by this?

~~~
wyldfire
It's likely the combination of the two. And a third option: folks who didn't
read what you wrote closely enough and assume that you espouse those views.
But to be fair to the first group (who "don't believe it's right that I point
out that people might get offended by this"), having a reflex towards
censoring topics/names/conversations that might make others uncomfortable is
itself problematic IMO. The domain of all-things-that-might-make-others-
uncomfortable is vast, and we should have discussions about subjects as they
come.

For the record: I think you were genuinely trying to be helpful and don't
deserve downvotes.

